# to buy a car or not



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hello all im a car addicted student/intern

i currently drive an old BMW 520i wich is total fine has lots of dings but gets the job done. im in love with bmw's and audis and have to make a decision

i found a new car that interests me wich costs around 6000 euros.
this car is a 94 Audi S6 C4 100 with a v8 4.2l ~300hp Quatro in black and its a wagon. I like wagons wich are fast so thats why im considering it. the car has 111600km on it thats around 69345 so thats fairly low. it has a small ding in the trunk but thats really no issue about golf ball size no rust at all.

now comes the decision to jump on this or wait. 
i really dont need a newer car right now cause through the winter the 520i will last but 

should i wait till spring to buy one or should i jump on it now :4-dontkno

pros for getting it:
i like it
it has 4wd wich is good for the winter
its roomier then my bmw
it has more hp

negs for getting it:
it might be cheaper next year finding a better one
i dont really need it


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

i'd stick with whats reliable for now, and can always buy a new one when that ones had enough.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thats my thought and the s6 is ridiculous in mpg. it takes 20liters/100km ... thats alot compared to my current car wich does around 9liters/100km


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i decided not to buy it thx again. ... now im spending the money on my current car lol 

coilover setup with h&r race springs, k&n intake sparco full racing seats with shroth harnesses, rollbar or cage to come. 

since this car just turned into another track car project itl be alot of fun to drive on the roads


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> i decided not to buy it thx again. ... now im spending the money on my current car lol
> 
> coilover setup with h&r race springs, k&n intake sparco full racing seats with shroth harnesses, rollbar or cage to come.
> 
> since this car just turned into another track car project itl be alot of fun to drive on the roads


Sounds good. Bet it will sound pure class.

Get some pics of it if you can. I love modified cars.:smile:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

my old one was a little ridiculous here are some pics of my old car:










thats my BMW 2002 1975 with BG race springs Bielstein Sport shocks, Weber 3436 carburator a 320i engine ansa exhaust system tii headers short throw shifter and a momo wheel. its alpine white and i hate that i sold it :grin: 
it had a whopping 120whp and 130ftlbs on the wheels ...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

here is my current bmw






all stock


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

With the old BMW, i think it would look cool with rally decals. Not too sure about your new 1 though.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the old one got sold for 4k cause i moved back to germany and it having a modified engine with 120whp wouldnt pass inspections over here.

the new ones just getting coilover suspension and gets dropped about 3.5inches then getting 16inch BBS rx wheels, sparco torino seat rollbar and shroth harnesses and rear gets tinted.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Remember to post us pictures.... Cant wait to see the outcome...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i hope to be done by spring having the usual $$ issues not because the $$ isnt here because its still in american banks and i cant transfer it for another week *barf* suspensions gona go in first then seats.


----------



## ARDILLA (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, where're pictures?


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

american banks suck... i will definately go swiss when i get to Germany


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Good choice. Nice car, reliable and will always keep its value in Europe. I doubt you'll get it much cheaper than that come another year, although you can always get a bargain lurking around somewhere. :roll:

Your mileage is exquisite for that year make/model. Most of them at that price are running @ 200K now. Its repairs are hard to find and expensive, so be careful with it and you can do all the maintainance all DIY, through factory manuals the engineers follow (easy to find). Come next year if you decide to change, you'd probably get the same price back. Powerful though, classy. Good winter cars and long drives IMHO.

Due to its age, it'll be even heavier on the fuel though.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Kalim said:


> Good choice. Nice car, reliable and will always keep its value in Europe. I doubt you'll get it much cheaper than that come another year, although you can always get a bargain lurking around somewhere. :roll:
> 
> Your mileage is exquisite for that year make/model. Most of them at that price are running @ 200K now. Its repairs are hard to find and expensive, so be careful with it and you can do all the maintainance all DIY, through factory manuals the engineers follow (easy to find). Come next year if you decide to change, you'd probably get the same price back. Powerful though, classy. Good winter cars and long drives IMHO.
> 
> Due to its age, it'll be even heavier on the fuel though.


thanks i fully decided to keep the 520i until i have a real reason to get another car. and me moving back next summer would be one of those reasons to get a euro spec e36 m3 or c4 s4 audi...

yes the milage is pretty good and regarding this the engine never had any issues. just did a maintanace rebult even tough it wasnt necessary. also replaced all the parts like waterpump etc for preventaive maintanance.

gas wise its not too bad. it does have the inline6 and 130hp BUT i can keep it when cruising under 10 liters @100kilometers in the city and on the highway if i drive under 160kmh, once above that it jumps to around 18 liters @100kilometers. So for such an old car the fuel consumtion isnt too bad.


@ardilla stock car pictures are at top i wont be modding the car unless i stay in germany. if i stay in germany then all the mods will come otherwise there will be a different car.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

What about the S3.. not really grasp your heart?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Kalim said:


> What about the S3.. not really grasp your heart?


the s3 is nice but im not a fan of exterior design just not in love with it unless its the latest b7 model.

the s4 b5 is nice aswell but the c4 s4 and older bmw's are my favorite.

first off i will put a nice aftermarket sound system in my 520i and then just wait till next summer to buy a new car and take the sound system from the 520i and swap it to the new car since thats i think a pretty good investment.


----------



## rwctech (Jan 4, 2007)

Fr4665 said:


> hello all im a car addicted student/intern
> 
> i currently drive an old BMW 520i wich is total fine has lots of dings but gets the job done. im in love with bmw's and audis and have to make a decision
> 
> ...


It may not be there in the spring, and why would it go down in price, if you can afford it and you want it then you must do it now. Unless you really dont want it, then you will never do it. Personally I am a Corvette guy and I drive a SVT Mustang Cobra 2004 which I had no clue what it was before I bought it. Limited edition numbered discontinued model. I jumped into without realizing what aspecial car it was, soon after buying it I found out it had been specially tested at the Ford Plant's race and test track in Michigan. Still I did not realize it's true value till Ford discontinued the SVT Cobra line in 2004 and put out the Shelby GT500 Mustang with is not really as good but has the name. So I would just buy it if your heart wants 300hp V8 Audi. Audis have tremendous sucess on the race track in their divisions, like Corvette they are Winners. BMW in my opinion is nice for Soccer Moms, but not really guy car material,I vote you go with the Audi and soup it up big time. If you live in Germany it would be worth the thrill of opening it up on the Autobahn, or whatever it is called. Would like to bring my Cobra over for a test drive someday. _(...deleted by yustr)_ but back to the Audi, I say go for it:smile: Ok I wrote this post before reading, you are in Germany which probably has a higher view of BMW than here in the States, from a German or European perspective the BMW probably has a ggod reputation but here in the USA it is really Soccer Moms and status. So dont be offended if you read this, I am impressed that there is a car section here and that is what I love the most, not computers, but it is fun topost and communicate but I am old school by birth got little choice but to be young at heart with brash opinions, really you probably made the right choice for you. If you go Audi go all in, twin turbos, V8, 560hp 530 turque, and leave the BMW's in the dust. I had one try to race my SVT at the light. He spun out so bad never got off the line, it was exciting but a little dangerous for street racing. I am new here so if you can grant me grace I stick around, yank from South Carolina USA


----------

